# Canon Printer Waste Ink absorber



## craftee (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Got a new one for you.

My Canon IP2000 has stopped printing.

The error message says 

"Waste ink absorber is full and needs replacing" 

I've been on Canon's web site and can't find any mention of a Waste ink absorber.

Has any body heard of this, and can I "empty" it myself.

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Regards,

Paul


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

If the waste ink absorber is indeed full, you will need to take the printer to an authorized repair facility or ship it to the manufacterer for repair. I suggest that the price of repair versus the price of a new printer would indicate that you should replace the printer instead of repairing it. I am seeing this model for around $80 and that includes ink cartriges installed.


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

Canon screwed people,the pads can be cleaned but it sounds like a mess to do.I would get a new printer if I were you and it would not be a Canon.Link to pad cleaning ,scroll to almost bottom of the page for waste ink problem. http://www.neilslade.com/Papers/inkjetstuff11.html


----------



## craftee (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Just read the Link and re-set my Waste ink counter.

Worked fine, I'll clean the pads at the weekend.

Thanks for your help.

Regards,

Paul.


----------

